# Hello there!



## FaceofaDoll (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm FaceofaDoll, and I'm not exactly "new" to this forum per se, but I just decided to come out of lurkdom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've noticed that this site has a lot of imformation regarding the product line MAC, but as a college student, I can't afford that right now! LOL! My main product lines are Maybelline, Lo'Real, and Covergirl. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makeup and I wear it quite frequently. I'm basically on this site to gain a little more insight on cosmetics and I'm hoping to perfect some of my techniques. Well, that's me in a nutshell! I just wanted to stop in and introduce myself so when you all see me posting you'll know who I am!

Thanks for reading...


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello!!


----------



## slogirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey -- I am SLOgirl and I am also new to the site well.... I have looked for a while. I buy way.. too much MAC makeup and my other brands I buy are Stila and Philosophy . Ok ok and pretty much anything else that I might like.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

